# Niedernberg - Trails im Niedernberger Wald zu finden?



## EinZweitaccount (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um den Niedernberger Wald (süd-westlich von Aschaffenburg).
Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren, ob man da (Maps, also lediglich östlich von Mömlingen) mit irgendeiner Form von interessanter Abfahrt rechnen kann. Bisher habe ich nur Waldautobahnen und Rückerwege gefunden. Hier und da gab es auch mal etwas, das wie ein Trail aussah, zumindest ein Ansatz. Dabei kam aber nichts raus. Anscheinend gibt es hier keine so rechte Bauer-Szene, die auch mal im nicht ganz "legalen" Bereich etwas zaubert.
Kann ich mir Hoffnungen machen, wenn ich mal wieder mit dem Bike zu meiner Rechten durch den Wald stapfe, was zu finden? Und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Förster bzw. anderen Personen mit ähnlichen Befugnissen? 

Grüße


----------



## chrisk78 (6. Januar 2016)

Ja gibt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (7. Januar 2016)

hi,
ich komme aus der Groß-Umstädter Gegend und bike in östlicher Richtung bis Hainstadt, dort 
gibt es am Steinbruch ein paar kleine, interessante Abfahrten mit Treppen, Absätzen ... 
aber ist leider nicht ganz dein Suchgebiet


----------



## EinZweitaccount (7. Januar 2016)

Dank schon mal für eure Antworten. ^^
Dann werde ich wohl mal hier im Wald suchen müssen. Vielleicht kann ich ja auch das ganze noch erweitern.
Die Gegend um Hainstadt hört sich aber auch gut an. Da werd ich demnächst mal vorbeifahren


----------



## chrisk78 (7. Januar 2016)

ist zwar bisschen weiter. aber falls du ne gute abfahrt suchst, kann ich dir den russenpfad in amorbach empfehlen. oder halt nebenan die kompletten miltenberger trails. in niedernberg, kannst auch mal die walkingstrecke im wald verkehrt herum fahren. sicher nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber besser als nix


----------



## DarkRusher (7. Januar 2016)

Schau mal z. B. hier (Die Strecke war/ist echt top. War ein Teil der RUM-Tour von MTB Verein in Mömlingen):
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zbezndpnamlsqtwy

Richtung Großostheim gibts auch noch einen sehr schönen Trail.


----------



## EinZweitaccount (9. Januar 2016)

Sehr cool, den Teil von der Strecke in Mömlingen bzw. die ganze werd ich mir dann gleich mal ansehen.
Miltenberg kommt dann nächste Woche mal dran. Die sollen ja richtig schön sein.


----------



## chrisk78 (9. Januar 2016)

Ist aber glaube noch gesperrt die miltenberger strecke


----------



## DarkRusher (9. Januar 2016)

Jep, die Miltenberger Strecke ist laut Webseite bis zum 15. März 2016 gesperrt.


----------



## EinZweitaccount (10. Januar 2016)

Hm, naja, im Frühling zu fahren ist sowieso schöner ^^ In der Zwischenzeit kann ich mich ja mehr auf die nähere Umgebung konzentrieren.


----------



## Alex1206 (12. Januar 2016)

Klingenberg kann ich ein paar feine Wege (teilweise auch sehr technisch) empfehlen. Bei Interesse einfach schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRusher (12. Januar 2016)

@Alex1206 ich hätte Interesse. 
Wie technisch würdest du diese einschätzen (z. B. im Vergleich zur Mil1)?


----------



## chrisk78 (12. Januar 2016)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> @Alex1206 ich hätte Interesse.
> Wie technisch würdest du diese einschätzen (z. B. im Vergleich zur Mil1)?



Ich auch. Evtl. Könnte wenn GPS vorhanden ist die trails als Segmente in strava.com importieren. Dann hat auch jeder was davon


----------



## Ramend (12. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend, ich kann auch nur die Gegend um Hainstadt/ Mömlingen Empfehlen gibts einiges Offizelles und Inoffizells (hab auch noch ein paar GPS aufzeichnungen bei Interresse). Kennt ihr den Bikepark in Eisenbach ? Ist zwar nich jedermanns geschmack aber macht durchaus spaß!


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe kein GPS weil ich beim Biken Spaß haben mag und nicht da auch noch auf ein Navi schauen mag 
Können ja gerne mal einen Termin machen und fahren die Trails rund um Klingenberg.
Eisenbach hat ein paar echt schwere Strecken dabei. Man kann aber alles umfahren und damit passt es auch für die, die nicht springen wollen.
Klingenberg hat teilweise technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Stellen.


----------



## chrisk78 (13. Januar 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein GPS weil ich beim Biken Spaß haben mag und nicht da auch noch auf ein Navi schauen mag
> Können ja gerne mal einen Termin machen und fahren die Trails rund um Klingenberg.
> Eisenbach hat ein paar echt schwere Strecken dabei. Man kann aber alles umfahren und damit passt es auch für die, die nicht springen wollen.
> Klingenberg hat teilweise technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Stellen.



ich fahr auch nicht mit GPS, wenn ich die trails schon mal gefahren bin 
eisenbach sind ST und FR  ganz lustig zu fahren  wobei ohne Downhillbike würde ich mich nicht trauen die DH strecke da runterzuballern.
Termin hört sich gut an. Wann und wo 

Cheers


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Januar 2016)

DH Strecke geht auch mit nem Enduro (was ein abgewrackter Begriff) ganz gut. Ist alles eine Sache der Geschwindigkeit. Wochenende bin ich häufig verplant mit Familie oder Job.
Ich fahre unter der Woche gerne abends. Weiteres gerne per PN. Müssen ja hier den Thread nicht vollschreiben mit ner Terminplanung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic-mtb (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo!

Wie wäre es damit http://alpregio.outdooractive.com/ar-churfranken/de/alpregio.jsp#i=9826996&tab=TourTab? 

Gruß
Walter


----------



## Ramend (13. Januar 2016)

epic-mtb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie wäre es damit http://alpregio.outdooractive.com/ar-churfranken/de/alpregio.jsp#i=9826996&tab=TourTab?
> 
> ...



Bin ich auch schon gefahren ist sehr gut geworden nur sind die anstiege relativ schwer und kraft raubend wobei ma den letzte Schleife weg lassen kann


----------



## Ramend (14. Januar 2016)

Soo wir haben eine Whatsapp grp. Erstellt bei interresse grad eine PN mit Nummer Schicken


----------



## Devilz1985 (23. Januar 2016)

Also in der Regel findet man auch immer von den Strecken die in der Umgebung sind (Höchst,Mömlingen) immer Trailabfahrten wenn die Strecke zu langweilig sein sollte! Gibt ja in jedem Kaff im schönen Ourewald locals ,die sich aus kennen


----------



## DarkRusher (29. Januar 2016)

Und ist hier eigentlich schonmal ne gemeinsame Tour zustande gekommen?


----------



## Alex1206 (29. Januar 2016)

Am kommenden Montag Abend treffen wir uns um 19 Uhr in Klingenberg. Ich beschließe jetzt einfach mal den Treffpunkt  Wir treffen uns am großen Parkplatz mit dem Weinglas mittendrin.
Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Alex1206 (1. Februar 2016)

Nochmal eine kurze Erinnerung 
Heute Abend um 19 Uhr ist Treffpunkt Parkplatz mit dem Weinglas in Klingenberg.

Bis später.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ramend (1. Februar 2016)

Perfekt bin wie gesagt um 19 uhr da hoffe mein licht ist ausreichend


----------



## chrisk78 (2. Februar 2016)

tolle Runde mit tollen Mitfahrern. gerne wieder!!!


----------



## DarkRusher (2. Februar 2016)

Wie viel km/hm seit ihr den gefahren? Und wo? Am Wochenende würde ich mal mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (2. Februar 2016)

Gestern eine recht kleine Runde von Klingenberg auf den Aussichtsturm und von dort aus auf kleinen schmalen Wegen wieder runter. Das kann man noch ausdehnen durch eine Erweiterung nach Röllfeld oder die schwere Variante nach Erlenbach und am Weinberg zurück.


----------



## Ramend (2. Februar 2016)

Hat auf jedenfall Spaß gemacht! Wobei meine Beleuchtung nicht ideal war Ich denke es wird tendeniell in der grp unter der Woche gefahren aber ich selbst bin auch am Wochenende unterwegs bei Interrese grad eine PN mit der Telefonnummer dann füge ich dich der Grp hinzu 

Gruß Robin


----------



## chrisk78 (2. Februar 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Hat auf jedenfall Spaß gemacht! Wobei meine Beleuchtung nicht ideal war Ich denke es wird tendeniell in der grp unter der Woche gefahren aber ich selbst bin auch am Wochenende unterwegs bei Interrese grad eine PN mit der Telefonnummer dann füge ich dich der Grp hinzu
> 
> Gruß Robin



es nexte mal fährst halt in der mitte


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Februar 2016)

Wird mir dann aber bergab echt zu eng wenn wir da zu dritt nebeneinander fahren wollen  vom synchronen Umsetzen mal ganz zu schweigen  das kann ich schon alleine nicht 

Aber ich trete dir einfach eine meiner Lampen für die Fahrt ab und du hast Licht. Alternativ weißt ja auch wo du so eine bestellen kannst. Preis/Leistung ist unübertroffen.


----------



## Ramend (3. Februar 2016)

Ja gutes Licht is in dem fall unverzichtbar, hab ich im Nachhinein festgestellt werd mir auf jeden fall eine bestellen hat schon laune gemacht nachts zu fahren.


----------



## chrisk78 (3. Februar 2016)

http://www.amazon.de/ECHTPower-Fahr...?srs=4408328031&ie=UTF8&qid=1454499111&sr=8-2


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. Februar 2016)

Schade das ihr nicht mit GPS aufzeichnet. Klingenberg ist für mich trotz der Nähe noch jungfräuliches Gebiet. Ist schon schön, wenn man eine GPX-Route als Anhaltspunkt hat. Beim 2ten/3ten Mal kennt man die Strecke dann ja.


----------



## chrisk78 (4. Februar 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Schade das ihr nicht mit GPS aufzeichnet. Klingenberg ist für mich trotz der Nähe noch jungfräuliches Gebiet. Ist schon schön, wenn man eine GPX-Route als Anhaltspunkt hat. Beim 2ten/3ten Mal kennt man die Strecke dann ja.



https://www.strava.com/segments/exp...49.777748,9.194332/zoom/14/map_type/satellite

dazu muss man aber einen account bei strava haben.
dennoch findet man viele weitere trails  und das nicht nur in klingenberg 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Alex1206 (4. Februar 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Schade das ihr nicht mit GPS aufzeichnet. Klingenberg ist für mich trotz der Nähe noch jungfräuliches Gebiet. Ist schon schön, wenn man eine GPX-Route als Anhaltspunkt hat. Beim 2ten/3ten Mal kennt man die Strecke dann ja.


Fahr doch abends mal die Runde mit........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr_hebboch (4. Februar 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Fahr doch abends mal die Runde mit........



Puddingbeine ... das wollt ihr euch nicht wirklich antun.   

Ich muss erst mal ein paar Kilo wegschaffen und langsam wieder Kondition aufbauen. Mit Ü40 gar nicht mehr so einfach.

Ich bin aber auch gerade "fahrradlos". Der neue Hobel kommt erst in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. Februar 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> https://www.strava.com/segments/exp...49.777748,9.194332/zoom/14/map_type/satellite
> 
> dazu muss man aber einen account bei strava haben.
> dennoch findet man viele weitere trails  und das nicht nur in klingenberg
> ...



Richtige Touren kann ich da aber irgendwie nicht finden. Da ist mir Komoot lieber.


----------



## chrisk78 (4. Februar 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Richtige Touren kann ich da aber irgendwie nicht finden. Da ist mir Komoot lieber.



selbst ist der mann. punkte von a nach c über b zu verbinden sollte jetzt nicht so schwer fallen.
macht ja auch mehr spaß, wie stur eine strecke abzufahren oder?


----------



## Alex1206 (4. Februar 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Puddingbeine ... das wollt ihr euch nicht wirklich antun.
> 
> Ich muss erst mal ein paar Kilo wegschaffen und langsam wieder Kondition aufbauen. Mit Ü40 gar nicht mehr so einfach.
> 
> Ich bin aber auch gerade "fahrradlos". Der neue Hobel kommt erst in ein paar Wochen.



Wir fahren bergauf keine Rennen sondern wollen Spaß haben und sind selbst auch eher gemütlich unterwegs. Müssen uns ja noch unterhalten können. Bergab dann jeder wie er mag. Wer vorne fährt nimmt Rücksicht auf den Rest und ballert nicht stur runter. Unsere erste Runde am Montag verlief sehr harmonisch mit ersten Erkenntnissen bzgl. der Beleuchtung


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. Februar 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> selbst ist der mann. punkte von a nach c über b zu verbinden sollte jetzt nicht so schwer fallen.
> macht ja auch mehr spaß, wie stur eine strecke abzufahren oder?



Der Sinn von Strava ist aber scheinbar eher der Wettkampf mit anderen Usern. Und dann so Strecken über 300 Meter Distanz mit 5 Höhenmetern Anstieg?  Keine einzige Rundstrecke dort gesehen ... wem`s Spass macht.    Hat halt jeder seinen Favoriten, jedoch gibt es gefühlt zu viele solcher Plattformen.

Ich belohn mir die Plackerei den Berg hoch halt gerne mit einer Singletrailabfahrt. Und genau diese Trails findet man nicht einfach so, wenn man „rumfährt“. Deshalb lad ich mir gerne mal ne GPX aufs Handy. Wenn die Tour gefallen hat, brauch ich beim nächsten Mal das GPS nicht mehr.

Bestes Beispiel der Russenpfadtrail in Armorbach. Einfach super geil, aber ich wäre 1000%ig an der Einfahrt vorbeigerauscht beim ersten Mal.


----------



## Ramend (4. Februar 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Strava ist aber scheinbar eher der Wettkampf mit anderen Usern. Und dann so Strecken über 300 Meter Distanz mit 5 Höhenmetern Anstieg?  Keine einzige Rundstrecke dort gesehen ... wem`s Spass macht.    Hat halt jeder seinen Favoriten, jedoch gibt es gefühlt zu viele solcher Plattformen.
> 
> Ich belohn mir die Plackerei den Berg hoch halt gerne mit einer Singletrailabfahrt. Und genau diese Trails findet man nicht einfach so, wenn man „rumfährt“. Deshalb lad ich mir gerne mal ne GPX aufs Handy. Wenn die Tour gefallen hat, brauch ich beim nächsten Mal das GPS nicht mehr.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel der Russenpfadtrail in Armorbach. Einfach super geil, aber ich wäre 1000%ig an der Einfahrt vorbeigerauscht beim ersten Mal.



Strava ist ideal zum Trails entdecken klar sind dort keine Rundstrecken abgebildet aber durch die Segmente findet man ein Haufen Singeltrail Abfahrten. Die "Segmente" auf Strava sind nicht lang heist aber nicht das dort alle Trails nur 500 Meter gehen es sind eher ausschnitte von Trails und nicht die Kompletten weg einfach schauen wo man hin will und dann auf Strava prüfen ob es dort ihrgend welche Trails/Segmente gibt ist echt ne feine Sache ggf. die Bestenliste vom Segment aufrufen und man kann sich die einzelnen "Rundfahrten der User" anschauen.

der Russenpfad ist Offiziell ausgeschildert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinZweitaccount (10. Februar 2016)

Wow, echt schön zu sehen, dass sich das hier so entwickelt hat. ^^
Leider wirds bei mir mit dem Mitfahren wohl erstmal nichts. Jedenfalls wünsch ich euch noch viel Spaß


----------



## chrisk78 (10. Februar 2016)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Wow, echt schön zu sehen, dass sich das hier so entwickelt hat. ^^
> Leider wirds bei mir mit dem Mitfahren wohl erstmal nichts. Jedenfalls wünsch ich euch noch viel Spaß


warum?


----------



## EinZweitaccount (10. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen das Sprunggelenk gebrochen.  
Eine "schlechte" Landung mit den Füßen voran im Double und vorbei wars. Hab ich ganz toll gemacht


----------



## chrisk78 (11. Februar 2016)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen das Sprunggelenk gebrochen.
> Eine "schlechte" Landung mit den Füßen voran im Double und vorbei wars. Hab ich ganz toll gemacht




shit. gute besserung


----------



## EinZweitaccount (11. Februar 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> gute besserung


Danke


----------



## chrisk78 (18. Februar 2016)

und wieder mal tolle runde mit tollen mitfahrern


----------



## Alex1206 (19. Februar 2016)

Und diesmal sogar zu fünft


----------



## Ramend (19. Februar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall, Würd mich echt freuen wenn wir es Regel mäßig aufs Rad schaffen! Grad Fahrtechnisch denke werde ich noch einiges von euch lernen können


----------



## Alex1206 (20. Februar 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, Würd mich echt freuen wenn wir es Regel mäßig aufs Rad schaffen! Grad Fahrtechnisch denke werde ich noch einiges von euch lernen können



Mittwoch steht bereits die nächste Ausfahrt an


----------



## chrisk78 (23. Februar 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Mittwoch steht bereits die nächste Ausfahrt an



ich glaub das video beschreibt die letzte Ausfahrt ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (26. Februar 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> ich glaub das video beschreibt die letzte Ausfahrt ganz gut




wars so Matschig? 	Morgen steht die Nächste Runde an falls noch ihrgend einer lesen sollte grad melden


----------



## chrisk78 (26. Februar 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> wars so Matschig? 	Morgen steht die Nächste Runde an falls noch ihrgend einer lesen sollte grad melden



ja war zum teil richtig glitschig 
hoffe mal, dass die trails, welche wir morgen fahren etwas trockener sind. zumindest uphill


----------



## chrisk78 (9. März 2016)

abends im dunkeln auf feuchtem untergrund downhillstrecken zu fahren ist nicht sinnvoll, macht aber spaß


----------



## Alex1206 (10. März 2016)

Tja wenn die die Rentner vorne weg stürmen ..........  sollten wir unbedingt bei etwas weniger nassem lehmigen Untergrund wiederholen. War saugut und ich habe eine leicht blaue Platte unterhalb vom Gesäß. Glaub da hab ich mich auf eine Wurzel oder so gesetzt.


----------



## EinZweitaccount (21. März 2016)

Und auch hier ein kurzes Update zu den (neuen) Trails im Niedernberger Wald:

Es wurden verschiedene, noch nicht/nur teilweise verbundene Abschnitte erschlossen und schon grob bearbeitet. Zur Überraschung gibt da einige natürliche und sogar anspruchsvolle Hindernisse, sodass man ganz gut ohne viel Buddeln auskommt. Die Trails sind ohnehin eher natürlich geplant und sollen mit möglichst wenig Arbeit entstehen.

Leider hat wohl jemand schon von der Arbeit erfahren, einige Stöckchen gelegt, Absperrband mit Texten mitten auf dem Trail gespannt (mit "Gemeinde Niedernberg" unterschrieben, aber unglaubwürdig, mit Drohung auf Strafverfolgung, wenn man fährt (!), aber ohne jegliche rechtliche Begründung (soweit ich weiß deswegen hinfällig)), Werkzeug geklaut und sogar extra junge Bäume (5-20 Jahre!) gefällt.
(Das ist für mich persönlich total schwachsinnig, gefährlich und idiotisch. Wer fällt bitte junge Bäume und lässt Plastik im Wald liegen, um gerade die Natur vor den Bösen zu schützen? Da man ja ein Naturfreund ist, wurde das Plastik fachgerecht entsorgt.)

Außerdem sind auf einem Teilabschnitt wohl schon Wanderer unterwegs, die ihren Müll nicht mitnehmen können... ._.
Und wehe es kommt jemand damit an, dass das MTB ja so große Schäden anrichtet. Das Besucheraufkommen beschränkt sich auf drei-fünf Leute, die nicht mehr als drei bis fünf Stunden pro Bike und Woche dort verbringen. Es kann/wird zwar wahrscheinlich zu stärkerem Verkehr kommen, jedoch wird auch dies sich in Grenzen halten.

Soweit sind noch etwa drei Kilometer (oder mehr ) Trail in Planung. Dauert allerdings etwas, da man gerade an anderer Stelle tätig ist.


----------



## chrisk78 (22. März 2016)

fahr halt mal mit bei uns


----------



## EinZweitaccount (28. März 2016)

Ich fürchte fast, dass ich ein bisschen zu weit weg wohne. Wobei Klingenberg ja noch recht einfach zu erreichen wäre. 
Wann fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## chrisk78 (28. März 2016)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Ich fürchte fast, dass ich ein bisschen zu weit weg wohne. Wobei Klingenberg ja noch recht einfach zu erreichen wäre.
> Wann fahrt ihr denn so?


 Jeden Mittwoch ab 19 Uhr und wenn es am Wochenende hinhaut halt dann spontan. Meistens zu fünft


----------



## EinZweitaccount (28. März 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch ab 19 Uhr und wenn es am Wochenende hinhaut halt dann spontan. Meistens zu fünft



Hm :/ Mittwochs passts eher nicht. Wenn, dann hab ich am WE Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (1. April 2016)

Wir fahrn morgen um 14 uhr in Groß Heubach falls ihrgend wer noch lust haben sollte spontan mit zufahrn


----------



## DonChulio (20. Juni 2016)

Moin!
könnt mich ja mal Privat anschreiben, such auch noch ne nette Truppe zum Fahren =)


----------



## Ramend (23. Juni 2016)

DonChulio schrieb:


> Moin!
> könnt mich ja mal Privat anschreiben, such auch noch ne nette Truppe zum Fahren =)


Am besten schick mir deine Handy Nr. Dann kann ich dich der whats app grp. hinzufügen oder schau im Frankfurt Forum unter "Enduro Treff Alzenau" dort verabreden wir uns zumeist zu Touren 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Undertaker (3. September 2017)

Ist das gemeinsame fahren noch aktuell?

Wohne in Großostheim und würde gerne mal mitfahren.

In Niedernberg die Trails kenne ich leider noch nicht...


----------



## JensMan (3. September 2017)

Auf der anderen Seite vom Main gibts Paar gute sachen. Seht mal vorbei


----------



## Vmichael (4. September 2017)

_Hallo,
wie JensMan schon geschrieben hatte, gibt es schon schöne Trails hier.

Grüße Michael_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbR00kie (18. Juni 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ist die Runde hier noch aktiv?
Ich wohne in Obernburg und würde mich freuen, neue Trails kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Chrisgoon (15. Juli 2018)

Hi,
würd mich auch mal interessieren, ob's hier noch aktiv ist.
wohne in Aschaffenburg und würd auch gern mal was neues erkunden!
@mtbR00kie


----------

